# Craftsman ys4500 won't start



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey guys 

I recently purchased a ys4500 second hand. Everything seemed to have checked out when I bought it. Looked and drove great. Second time I went to use it, it was working fine. I got off it to empty the bags and when I went to get back on and start it, it wouldn't start....I would just hear the "tink" noise but no start. Has fuel btw

Perplexed, I first tried to jump it. No good. Than I went out and bought a starter. Installed it and still no start.... The wiring seems to be fine. Battery. Fuel and air filter all check out. I'm thinking maybe a fuse linking it to the seat or something?? (Have to be sitting to start) or maybe spark plugs? I just can't put my finger on why no start up. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

And just how did the battery "check out"?
If you didn't load test it, you don't know if it's good.

It's a good idea to provide the Sears 917.xxxxxx number so one can see exactly which tractor you have.


----------



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bill Kapaun said:


> And just how did the battery "check out"?
> If you didn't load test it, you don't know if it's good.
> 
> It's a good idea to provide the Sears 917.xxxxxx number so one can see exactly which tractor you have.



Thanks for the reply. I didn't load test the battery. I hooked it up to a portable battery charger here are the numbers








Thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Once a load test proves the battery to be good, we can continue....


----------



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Once a load test proves the battery to be good, we can continue....



Hey Bill sorry for the delay. The load test I performed showed up as "13" ! To my astonishment, The tractor started right up as well. 

I'm not sure I'll have this luck all the time. What else could it be if it won't start?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

"The load test I performed showed up as "13" "

I have absolutely no idea what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think he's just checking voltage , Bill!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Probably cleaning the connections is what was needed.


----------

